#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  What are the engaging topics on LinkedIn in 2020?

## Bhavya

We all know that LinkedIn is the world's largest professional networking platform. That's why it's important for business owners, marketers and professionals to be active on LinkedIn. But how do you get your audience to engage with the posts you publish on LinkedIn? No worries, here are ten most engaging topics trends on LinkedIn in 2020 that'll help you to plan your LinkedIn content strategy ahead.

1. Sensational Infotainment Videos & Posts
2. Relatable Humor Posts
3. Heartwarming Story Posts
4. Challenging Conventional Wisdom Posts
5. Question Posts
6. Data-driven Perspective Posts
7. How-To Posts
8. Personal Story Posts
9. Tactical Tips Posts
10. Failure Content Posts

----------

